# Can I "black out" the Mylink display?



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

This is all I see in my 2013 menu. I wish that was an option. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

DANG Dude. What do you do with those finger nails?


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I have the older system in my car but surely there is a way to set up a default blank screen in the settings?


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Open up your fuse box that's located under the left side of your steering wheel and pull out the #4 fuse [20 amp]. That'll black out your MyLink for sure.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

You can't it has been asked before. What i do suggest is for you to turn down the brightness


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello all, 

After speaking with our infotainment team this is the options we have to "black out" your screen. You may either have the choice of "config" or "settings", choose this option. Then select the "display" option and choose "display all". This will back out the screen. However the moment you hit another button on your screen it will come on again. The only button you can hit without the screen coming on again is voice recognition. Hope this helps.

Erica Tiffany
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

